# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  İmamlara 'Ajan Ol' Baskısı

## bozok

*İMAMLARA ‘AJAN OL’ BASKISI*

 
*Su gibi Uygur kanı akıtan üin yönetimi dini ve kültürel ‘imha saldırısı’ da gerçekleştiriyor*


*Nüfus azalıyor!*
DOğU Türkistan’da bir yandan katliam yapan üin, bir yandan da asimilasyon politikalarına hız verdi. Yüzlerce medrese kapatıldı. Namaz kılan Türkler işten çıkarılıyor, imamlara cemaatle ilgili ajanlık baskısı yapılıyor. Uygur nüfusu 1941’e göre yüzde 80 azaldı. 


*FARS HABER AJANSI, DOğU TüRKİSTAN İLE İLGİLİ ARAşTIRMA YAZISINDA üARPICI TESPİTLERDE BULUNDU* 

*Türk’e hayat hakkı yok*
* Bölgedeki yüzlerce medrese kapatıldı, 23 bin camide görevli imamlar ajanlığa zorlanıyor. Namaz kılan Türkler işten çıkarılıyor

* Asimilasyon politikaları yürürlükte. Bölge üinlileştirilmek isteniyor. Türk nüfusu 1941’e göre yüzde 80 oranında azaldı


İran basını, Doğu Türkistan’da yaşanan vahşete ilişkin haber, yorum ve araştırma yazılarına geniş şekilde yer vermeye devam ediyor. Fars Haber Ajansı’nda yer alan bir araştırma yazısında, üin’in çeşitli bahanelerle Türklere büyük baskılar yaptığına dikkat çekti. Yazıda, bölgenin stratejik, ekonomik, ticari ve enerji kaynakları açısından büyük öneme sahip olduğu belirtildi. Asya’nın merkezindeki Doğu Türkistan’ın tarih boyunca medeniyetlerin ve kültürlerin birleştiği noktada yer aldığına işaret edilen yazıda, Uygur Türklerinin, tarihin belli dönemlerinde bağımsız oldukları ve bölgede kayda değer bir nüfuza sahip oldukları hatırlatıldı. 

*Her alanda zulüm*
üin’in istilasının ardından Türklerin, bağımsızlık için birçok kez girişimde bulunduğu ifade edilen yazıda, üin’in, bağımsızlık isteyen Uygurları “terörist” diye nitelendirdiği ve bağımsızlık hareketlerini sert bir şekilde bastırdığı kaydedildi. üin hükümetinin, Türklere yönelik sindirme ve asimilasyon politikalarını hızlandırdığı ifade edilen yazıda, 1989’da eğitim veren 938 medreseden sonuncusunun 1996’da kapatıldığı belirtilerek, çok sayıda öğrencinin, üniversitelerden atıldığı, tutuklandığı ve hapsedildiği belirtildi. Doğu Türkistan’da üin zulmünün hayatın her alanında görüldüğü ifade edilen yazıda, namaz kıldığı belirlenen Türklerin işten atıldığı ve bölgedeki 23 bin camide görevli imamların ajanlığa zorlandığı kaydedildi. 


*Büyük çaba veriyorlar*
Yazıda, üin’in ayrıca bölgede Türk ve İslam karşıtı akım ve grupları, Müslümanlar aleyhine desteklediği ve yönlendirdiğinin de son olaylarda bir kez daha ortaya çıktığı ifade edildi. Doğu Türkistan’da son günlerde meydana gelen olayların aslında uzun bir tarihi geçmişi olduğu belirtilen yazıda, Türklerin kimliklerini korumak için büyük çaba gösterdiğine işaret edildi. Bölgede geçmiş yıllarda da meydana gelen benzer olayların dünya basınında yer almasının önlendiği hatırlatılarak, üin yönetiminin bölgedeki baskıcı politikalarının sonuç vermediği kaydedildi.


*üinlileştirme operasyonu*
Doğu Türkistan’ın üinlileştirilmesi çalışmalarının aralıksız sürdürüldüğüne değinilen yazıda, Türk nüfusunun 1941’e göre yüzde 80 oranında azaldığına dikkat çekildi. Yazıda, bölgeye yerleştirilen üin nüfusunun ise 2000’de yüzde 40’lara ulaştığı kaydedildi ve her geçen gün bu oranın arttığı belirtildi. Uygurların, kendi yurtlarında azınlığa düşürülmek istenmesinden aşır derecede rahatsız oldukları kaydedildi. Han üinlilerin kitleler halinde bölgeye yerleştirilmesinin sürdüğü belirtilen yazıda, Türklerin başka bölgelere göçe zorlanarak nüfusun üinliler lehine dönüştürülmek istendiği ifade edildi. 


*Doğu Türkistan’daki üin zulmü hayatın her alanında görülüyor. Türk varlığını yok etmeye kararlı olan Pekin yönetiminin sindirme ve asimilasyon politikaları tüm hızıyla sürüyor.*

*Müsavat Partisi, üin’i kınadı*
Azerbaycan’da ana muhalefet partisi Müsavat Partisinin üyeleri, Doğu Türkistan’da yaşanan katliamı protesto etmek için üin’in Bakü Büyükelçiliği önünde gösteri girişiminde bulundu. üin Büyükelçiliği binası çevresinde sivil polis güçleri tarafından geniş güvenlik önlemleri alındı ve göstericilerin büyükelçiliğin önüne yürümelerine izin verilmedi. Göstericilerle polis güçleri arasında çıkan kavgadan sonra 5 kişi gözaltına alındı. Göstericiler tarafından yayımlanan bildiride, üin’in Türklere yönelik zülmü kınandı.



*15/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

